# USB speaker Under 500rs



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2012)

I need an USB speaker,For connecting to my acer laptop.As it has a very low single speaker
I preffer buying only from flipkart(URGENT)

Mods,Close the thread please.I ordered the speakers


----------



## Anurg (Jan 24, 2012)

Can you please post the name and any reviews of the speakers you bought??


----------



## theserpent (Jan 26, 2012)

Ya ill do it soon


----------



## rajsharma (Jan 31, 2012)

please let us know which model u bought as i m also looking to buy one


----------



## theserpent (Feb 3, 2012)

Logitec z110 its really good


----------

